# Kenmore Sewing Machine for sale in IL



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]FOR [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]SALE[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]KENMORE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] MDL. 158-17560 SEWING MACHINE[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]MADE IN 1971-1972

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
THIS MACHINE IS ALL METAL, NO PLASTIC GEARS[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]IT DOES STRAIGHT STITCHES, ZIG ZAGS, STRETCH STITCHES AND PATTERNS WITH CAMS

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]IT [/FONT]USES STANDARD EASY TO GET CLASS 15 METAL BOBBINS[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]IT USES STANDARD EASY TO GET 15X1 NEEDLES[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]THIS MACHINE COMES WITH:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]OWNERS MANUAL

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
SET OF CAMS[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]BUTTON HOLER [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]KIT[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] WITH PATTERNS[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ZIPPER FOOT[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]SATIN FOOT[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]NEEDLE THREADER

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE A CASE OR CABINET, SOLD AS HEAD ONLY. IT DOES HAVE A PLYWOOD BASE DRILLED SO IT WILL SIT LEVEL AND SEW [FONT=&quot]WITHOUT THE CASE.
[FONT=&quot]IT HAS [FONT=&quot]BEEN RECENTLY [FONT=&quot]CLEANED, SER[FONT=&quot]VICED AND TESTED. [FONT=&quot]IT IS READY TO USE.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]$45.00 PLUS SHIPPING [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]SHIPPING WILL BE $35.00 TO CONTINENTAL US, [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ALASKA[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] AND [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]HAWAII[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] MAY BE MORE.
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]PAYMENT[/FONT] BY M[FONT=&quot].O. ([FONT=&quot]USPS PREFERRED) OR CHECK BY PRIOR [FONT=&quot]APPROVAL[/FONT].[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] THIS IS A HEAVY MACHINE.

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]CONTACT US VIA PM, THE FORUMâS SYSTEM WILL NOTIFY US.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ELAINE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] / [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]JOE[/FONT]*


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is one fabulous machine. I had one for many years and now my daughter is enjoying it.
Anyone wanting to buy a nice machine at a good price should give this some serious thought.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

JUst to let every one know, we have had a virus hit our other main computer. So if anyone wants more info, we can be reached at 217 two two zero 3 three six 3.

Elaine


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Sold pending funds.


----------

